# John Zorn



## vamos (Oct 9, 2009)

most important composer of the 20th century (alongside schoenberg, cage, stravinsky, stockhausen)


----------



## vamos (Oct 9, 2009)

and miles davis...whoops


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I wouldn't go so far as to make or consider that affirmation, but he's a very interesting musician, and a great force in today's music.. I love most everything he does.. Except for the wilder things like Naked City..


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I like him and I have been enjoying his new album, _o'o_, but he really isn't anywhere near as important as those other composers you mentioned. Stravinsky and Schoenberg influenced the evolution of classical music more than any other composer I can think of. There's music before Schoenberg and then music after him. I think he made an even greater step forward (or side-step) than Beethoven.

It's hard to evaluate Miles Davis. He made some of the greatest albums of the 20th and in doing so kind of destroyed jazz. He was a great musician but more importantly surrounded himself with other great musicians. And he was just a bad ***.

How about Philip Glass? I hear his influence in a lot of current TV and film soundtracks. An dalthough I really don't like him Bob Dylan has to be considered. Lennon/McCartney, Brian Wilson, Charlie Parker, Jimi Hendrix, Leo Sayer, too many to mention before Zorn.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been rehearsing his game piece "Cobra" with a group off an on the last few months. It's a lot of fun, and the auditory result is usually much better than you would expect.


----------

